# Wholesale rock apparel distributors



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Of course.. I've posted about Backstage Fashion (Worldwide Wholesale Distributors of Licensed Rock, Indie, Latin, Metal, Reggae and Novelty T-Shirts, Stickers, Patches, Flags and more!) many times.. But here is one that has COMPLETELY slipped my mind for YEARS!!

T-shirts And Rock Merchandise By Liquid Blue (Liquid Blue).. They also do wholesale.. I completely forgot about these guys!!

I figured I'd share the wealth 

=W=


----------

